# kayak storage



## Fishermon

Looking for ways/ideas to store (2) kayaks inside the garage. A pro angler and a revo 11. How do you guys store your yaks? Do you hung them off the ceiling? do u store them upside down?...can you live them on the wheel cart and level the other end off?.. need some advice. Thanks in advance. Pics will be great.


----------



## PAWGhunter

I mount mine on the wall via wall cradles. Like $30 each. Just a regular(well, taller than average) two car garage. I'll attach a better pic when I get home from work if I remember, but the pic I'm attaching kinda gives you the idea. I usually keep three on the wall at all times, and sometimes a forth on the other side(the wifes side...yes, she gets pissed...ha) I have the Outback, Prowler 13 and Frenzy. The Outback sits on the wall under the Prowler and the Frenzy mounts on a wall above my tool chests/fishing gear.


----------



## FLSalomon

I hang my kayaks - OK Prowler and the Revo 13 - from the ceiling. Although my Revo spends more time level sitting on a cart that I built to make loading / unloading faster and easier. I attached some 2x4 to the ceiling with long patio deck screws into the joists. Then screwed eye bolts into the 2x4. Hook a 1/4" or 3/8" ratchet block into the eyebolt. Line coming through the ratchet block has a 2" steel ring tied on the end. Home Depot had most of this stuff. Nylon web straps go around theyak and through the ring. I can walk under the hanging yaks with no problem. Here are some pictures that may be helpful. 

I threw a pic of my rolling yak cart as well... Roll it out of the garage to the truck - no lifting.


----------



## southern yakker

I know i dont store mine right but i put one upside down on top of the other outsude. Is there a reason youre supposed tk hang kayaks up?i really dont care about mine because they arent that good but i plan to upgrade soon.


----------



## Fishermon

<<"rolling yak cart">>

That's is brilliant...thanks for the idea. Do you think the weight of a pro angler will damage the hull if only seating on two points like that?.. Also, i like the pulley rig you have going there.

Thanks guys...keep 'm ideas coming.

s.yakker no reason in particular other than "room" space for the yaks. I have a small garage full of stuff already so hanging one from the ceiling will make more sense...room wise. BUT also heard/red that yaks should be store on its side, upwards, or upside down to not put pressure/load on its hull and deform it.... myth of fact? don't know..


----------



## Fishermon

just found this one..seems pretty simple and functional.


----------



## PAWGhunter

Better look at mine. Still more than enough room to park a Sienna and a Highlander.


----------



## 16983

Here's the rolling cart I made, the yak's are supported on straps, and I added large hooks alond the top to hang my bed extender. I can just roll the cart to my truck and slide them on....easy cost less than $100 to make. Smaller hooks for PFD, fish bags ect. Small shelves on bottom for storage. The Hobis is a couple of inches above the truck bed, so, when I get it where I want it, I unhook the front strap and push it on. When I reload it, I slide it onto the supports (a couple of inches below the bed) then lift the strap ends onto the hooks. It makes loading/unloading a snap. The limiting factor is the rinds and the straps, which, would easily hold the PA.


----------



## Cracker

Pawghunter, what kind of rods are those the yaks are sitting on?


----------



## FLSalomon

Fish - it is best to store them upside down or on their side - less likely to deform under their own weight. It takes less than 5 minutes to hang or take down the yak from the ratchet rig. The rolling cart has Malone cradles on it so the weight is distributed. If I had the PA, I would probably replace the cradles with wooden rails to distribute the weight, like a jet ski trailer...

Like Hank, mine rolling cart is at the level of my truck bed - yak slides in the truck bed easy.


----------



## islandmanmitch

PAWGhunter said:


>


Something seems unnatural about a garage that organized.


----------



## Bigkidneys

Look at the garage gator. Www.garagegator.com. Met a guy yesterday that has hobie adventure island stored this way in his garage and loves it. Made in gainesville and only $150.


----------



## PAWGhunter

Cracker said:


> Pawghunter, what kind of rods are those the yaks are sitting on?


Kayak wall cradles
http://www.amazon.com/Seattle-Sports-Kayak-Wall-Cradles/dp/B001OPH8NC


----------



## PAWGhunter

islandmanmitch said:


> Something seems unnatural about a garage that organized.


I had just cleaned it...does not look like that anymore! :laughing:


----------



## devinsroller

Check this one out. I hope the link works. I just built this hoist system and it works like a champ. I was able to pick up all the parts from Lowes for around $ 50.00 it took me about an hour to do the install on it.

If the linkk does not work go to youtube and search kayak garage hoist.


----------

